# Chargrill: Radiant vs lava rock



## kinger (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi,

I'm in need of a 24" chargrill for restaurant use. Does anyone have any recommendations on radiant or lava rock, and on brand?

Thank you,

Pete


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Take a look at this thread............I still love mine!

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15504


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

We got rid of our lava rock grills after one of them caught on fire. The lava rocks got saturated with fat and ignited. Activated the Ansul sytem - what a mess!

Jock


----------

